# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Ajouter une IP personnelise sur le bus PLB du P blaze

## tivoche

bonjour,

je souhaiterais crer une IP simple et l'ajouter comme priphrique sur le bus PLb (blaze Xilinx), pour cela j'ai cr un compteur qui a comme entre la valeur max  laquelle le compteur doit s'arrter de compter et donc redmarrer a zro, et en sortie la valeur du compteur.

sur l'interface esclave du PLB, j'ai cr deux registres, un pour val_compt_in et un autre pour val_compt_out, je doit tre capable d'crire sur le premier registre et de lire sur le deuxime......
le programme que j'ai labor ne fonctionne pas, je n'arrive pas a lire les registres: 


```

```

 et le programme compteur est le suivant:



```

```

Merci d'avance de votre aide  ::mouarf::

----------

